# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Killifish >  My new killies! Fundulopanchax Walkeri GH2/74

## Piscesgirl

I got some Killies today despite my attempt to sit on my bidding card. I was hoping to find some Jordanella Floridae, but there weren't any, and in a moment of weakness, I bid on these and won. 

I looked on the web, and it said temp 20 C to 23 C and I currently have them at 25 C. Should I reduce the temp back down? Should I turn off the heater? (temp would then stay at about 21 C). 

There is one male and two females, and he is already chasing them around and they've only been fully acclimated for a bit over an hour now. Before I pulled my camera out, the male would stare right back at me, but after the camera was ready, he decided to become shy. The tank is thickly planted (20 gallon long), so I'm not sure if I'll ever get a good picture of any of them. If I do, I will surely post them! 

Anyway, any advice in keeping them happy would be helpful!

----------


## Shae

They will be fine at 25c, and if they are in a planted tank, and you are feeding them well then expect little fry.

A very beautiful fish, Good luck

Shae

----------


## stormhawk

This should be the Kutunse population. I think the Fundulopanchax fellas here can help you out. It is a beautiful population and one that's worth keeping.  :Wink:  

Keeping them happy.. hmm.. that would mean a planted tank, good feeding and regular tank maintenance.

I think given some luck you might find some little buggers swimming around the leaves of the plants in the near future.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Piscesgirl

Thank you folks! Hopefully they'll let me take pictures of them eventually so I can post them.  :Very Happy:  

I'll leave the heater on then if they'll be ok at 25 C.

----------


## Piscesgirl

Here's some pictures, albeit pretty bad ones. As you can tell, the tank is pretty thickly planted. They don't like my camera  :Sad:

----------


## Piscesgirl

I saw a fry! I hope it survives and doesn't get eaten by the parents. I never saw eggs, but then again my tank is pretty thickly planted. Thing is, I've done some major pruning in hopes that I could see the parents every once in awhile. I cleared a large section in the middle. They (the parents) will let me see them at times, but absolutely hide when I bring out the camera. I've even left the camera on the tripod in front of the tank for awhile to get them used to it, but they still won't let me. Boohooo. Oh well, I never really wanted fish that bred, but I was so excited to see that little guy (or gal).  :Very Happy:

----------


## stormhawk

:Laughing:  So my guess was right, you did see a little bugger among the leaves eventually.  :Very Happy:  

There probably might be several more in there. Keep a lookout.  :Wink:

----------


## Piscesgirl

Yep, you were right! But, I haven't seen him yet again. I'm hoping he's (and maybe others) still there just hiding from the parents.

----------


## whuntley

Deborah,

I realize you are not really into breeding, but I think you are missing some fun. Make a couple of thick (100-200 strand) acrylic mops from the thickest, softest dark-colored yarn you can find. Wrap around a book 50-100 times. Tie at one end and cut through all strands at the other.

Nuke them in a pyrex 2-cup of water in the microwave, just to the boiling point or a bit below, and quickly rinse under the cold faucet. [Some acrylic yarns can get funky if you boil too much. I think they start to melt or something.]

Sink the wet mops to the substrate well back in the plants where the fish prefer to hide. After a few days to a week, pull the mops and examine in sunlight or under a strong halogen reading lamp. Use fingers or tweezers to transfer any eggs you find to a plastic Petri dish o/e that has some tank water in it. Sometimes I add a very, very weak (to pale green) touch of acriflavin and methylene blue. If so, I diligently replace about half the water, daily, with fresh conditioned tap water until the color is gone in a few days.

Replace the mops near the front, and males will come out to attract females to them and you can enjoy seeing them more. WAL is definitely not basically a shy species, but they do go where they can spawn most comfortably.

It is really fun to watch the eggs develop and eye up. WAL are a semi-annual, so they will water gestate. Your yield might be better if you put the eggs in very damp peat, but it is more fun to watch the eggs develop (or turn white or fungus if they are infertile or die). Do remove any dead eggs to avoid fouling the tiny bit of water they are in.

If you can't get 3" or 4" Petri dishes, that have automatic ventilation, food-storage plastic container will work if you crack the lid or otherwise be sure the eggs get plenty of oxygen and their ammonia can get away.

Keep eggs at room temperature, about 23-28C, which is the range the parents prefer, BTW. 

They will take a month or so to hatch (less if very warm). In peat, I usually allowed 6-8 weeks, looking for eyes after about 4-6 weeks.

Some fun little factoids: 

WAL is the only _Paraphyosemion_ found west of the "Dahomey Gap" (in Ghana).

The 74 collection of WAL (GH-2 Kutunze) is the oldest species still being maintained by the Killifish Conservation Committee. [Contact Charley Nunziata if you are interested in making the commitment to participate.]

That collection site was long ago paved over for a market, so what we have in the hobby is all we will ever have of that particular strain.

They are usually very popular at Aquarium Society auctions, so they can be good swapping material or a way to cover some hobby costs

Enjoy,

Wright

----------


## Piscesgirl

Thank you for that excellent information, Wright. I will print it out and keep it to refer to. I probably won't attempt the breeding/mops at this time, but who knows for the future?  :Very Happy:

----------


## timebomb

> I realize you are not really into breeding, but I think you are missing some fun.


On the other hand, Deborah's tank is so heavily planted I'm sure the WALs will breed in her tank, whether or not she puts in mops. In fact, I would say for hobbyists like Deborah, the fry she finds in her tanks are actually the fitter ones. Let them breed naturally in heavily planted tanks and only the fittest survive to become adults. 

Deborah, I've no experience with _Fp. walkeri_'s but if they're similar to _Fp. gardneri_'s, the fry likes to hang around at the surface. To find them, shine a torchlight at the surface of the water when the lights are off. The eyes of the fry reflect light and it's easy to spot them this way.

Loh K L

----------


## Piscesgirl

I'll try that tonight! Thank you Loh KL. If they stay at the surface, won't that make them easier for the parents to eat or are the parents not that likely to eat their fry?

----------


## timebomb

> If they stay at the surface, won't that make them easier for the parents to eat or are the parents not that likely to eat their fry?


On the contrary, Deborah, the surface is where it's safe from being eaten. _Fundulopanchax_ fry are clever and being small, they can hide on top of leaves floating near the surface where they are invisible to the adults below. I do believe it is for this reason that we never see _Aphyosemion australe_ fry when we let them breed naturally in a planted tank. Australe fry don't hide at the surface. They hang around at the bottom of the tank near the substrate where they are easily spotted and eaten.

Loh K L

----------


## Piscesgirl

I tried the flashlight thing and I'm afraid I saw nothing  :Sad:  Even worse, it seems I have hydra now (probably on some new plants). I've used a syringe and squirted a few with hydrogen peroxide..hopefully that will get them. 

Here's the best picture I could get of the male -- unfortunately it's probably a better picture of my microwave (reflection).

----------


## TyroneGenade

You have a beautiful microwave.

Inlist some gouramis to take care of your Hydra. The blue or gold ones, while big, work quite well.

tt

----------


## Piscesgirl

> You have a beautiful microwave.


 :P Thank you :P 

I had a very mean gourami once, I've tended to stay away from them since. He was a terror. I don't want to try meds because I have lots of snails that I like in that tank; so, I'll keep trying the hydrogen peroxide at least for awhile. If worse comes to worse, maybe I'll get another gourami *shudders*

----------


## Piscesgirl

I saw a fry again! yay! It was at the top like Loh KL mentioned  :Smile:  It was about a half centimeter in length maybe -- about how big til it is safe from being food to the parents? 

Here is finally pictures of a female

----------


## stormhawk

Half a centimetre is still fair game for the parents to gobble the fella up. If you're able to catch it and transfer it, do so without hesitation.

----------


## Piscesgirl

I didn't think I'd be able to catch him with the tank so thickly planted (how to keep eye on him?), but he/she seems to have made it through. 'Baby' swam pretty close to one of the two females today, so I think it's ok now. I think there is only one baby. 

Here's pictures, sorry again I'm an awful photographer.

*edited - better pictures below*

I think it's a female except I see faint striping on it's sides...no color. Belly is pretty big, making me think of a female.

----------


## stormhawk

At that size the fella's not gonna be viewed as prey. If the females ignored it then probably they view it as just another tankmate.  :Laughing: 

If you see faint striping on the side it could be a male after all.  :Wink:

----------


## Piscesgirl

> At that size the fella's not gonna be viewed as prey


Oh good, I can breathe now  :Very Happy:  






> If you see faint striping on the side it could be a male after all.


Uh oh, will there be trouble with two males in the tank? It's a 20 gallon long tank. As it is, the two females seem to do a lot of chasing of each other -- or one chases the other. They dont seem to like each other too well. The male doesn't cruise the tank as much as the females do. Baby seems to be always near the top when I see it.

----------


## stormhawk

There shouldn't be much of a problem with two males around, that is, if baby turns out to be male. Take it out and house it separately if it starts showing male colouration, otherwise the adult male will probably try to bully the fella. Return it back to the tank when its close to or same in size as the adult male.

Since your tank is quite thickly planted, the additional cover will prevent any sudden and occasional fights from escalating into full-blown conflict.  :Wink:

----------


## whuntley

If I wanted long fin extensions and perfection for a show, I never kept two WAL males together. 

OTOH, I usually kept about 10-15 (mixed sexes) in a 20G low (cut down 40G) with no particular squabbling. Lots of moss and mops gave structure so each male could estabish his territory and flirt with the girls to get them to come hither. The whole substrate was peat, which was gathered and replaced periodically (monthly?). Mops were picked and eggs dumped into the peat with those eggs already there. Lots of eggs were in the moss, so that was a pain to pick.

Wright

----------


## Piscesgirl

Thanks guys  :Smile:  I'll keep an eye on 'Baby' and cross my fingers that if he's a male they won't squabble. I do have a 10 gallon extra tank, but was hoping to break it down (too many tanks to care for and too much electricity!) Baby seems to be the most laid back of all of them -- maybe I'll get a better picture one of these days.

----------


## Piscesgirl

More pictures of Baby!  :Very Happy:  Baby is kind enough to stay still so I can photograph him. Notice Mamma snuck up in one picture -- made me think of JAWS, I was nervous, but Baby didn't seem to be. 


Also see the faint stripes

----------


## RonWill

Baby looks like a male and hopefully, when he gets older, he'd keep still for more photo shoots  :Wink:

----------


## Piscesgirl

> Baby looks like a male



Oh well, would have preferred him to be a girl -- but that's ok, maybe he'll get along with Papa. 





> and hopefully, when he gets older, he'd keep still for more photo shoots


I hope so! I was so excited to get the pictures of him today  :Very Happy:  Definitely more laid back than his Papa.

----------


## timebomb

Deborah,

If he's already that big, chances are there must be more than one baby in your tank. Take a closer look.

Loh K L

----------


## Piscesgirl

Well, I've been looking -- but he appears to be the only one. He usually is in the same place at the top on the middle/right side of the tank. But, I'll keep trying to see if there are more  :Smile:

----------


## Piscesgirl

Another picture of Papa!




Interestingly enough, there is a single egg on top of my Co2 ladder  :Confused:  

Baby is getting big fast and coloring up, but swimming around much faster thus it's harder to get a picture of him.

----------


## Piscesgirl

Opps, I edited the above post, so it really was posted May 21, 2005.  :Very Happy:

----------


## stormhawk

:Laughing:  Nice image of the papa. Just watch the egg on the CO2 ladder and see if it eventually hatches out.  :Wink:

----------


## Piscesgirl

Thanks Stormhawk! I actually just saw an egg float to the bottom while trying to get more pictures -- so I may be disturbing them when they are trying to spawn  :Opps:  I'm going to leave them alone for awhile now! (besides, I should be doing my typing -- my second job).

----------


## nonamethefish

Wow-the male is sure a beautiful guy! I agree that the baby looks like it could be a male. If I were you I would take the egg out and put it in a small container floating in the tank until it hatches.

----------


## Piscesgirl

Thanks! That egg on the ladder is now missing -- not sure if it got eaten or fell down as well, or ? I'm really can't take care of any more tanks at the moment, so I don't want to remove the egg, although I've certainly been debating it in my own mind.... 

Baby is definitely a male -- he's starting to color up now... I guess he's reached his teenage anxiety years -- he's swimming around much faster now, not quite so laid back, can't get a picture to document his increased coloration....

----------


## ruyle

Deborah,
I won at auction 25 eggs of Fp walkeri:


Kenjiro was kind enough to permit this posted pic  :Wink:  

Seeing your pics peaked my interest in these, thanks.  :Smile:  


Bill

----------


## Piscesgirl

Cool, Bill! I hope they do very well for you. Can't wait to see the pictures  :Smile:  

My 'Baby' is zooming around the tank now, but has all his male coloration now if not quite as bright yet as his Papa. I wish he'd slow down again so I can take his picture!

----------


## Piscesgirl

Baby is growing up! See his coloration  :Smile:  (image is supposed to be clickable to enlarge). He has become hyper, but I finally got a picture.

----------


## ruyle

Nice picture, gonna be a handsome fella, but pic doesn't enlarge  :Sad:  

Can't wait to hatch out some of these!

Bill

----------


## Piscesgirl

Thanks Bill  :Smile:  I agree it will be nice to see yours hatch out  :Smile: 


The picture enlarges for me  :Confused:  Do you maybe have popups blocked? (maybe it's treated as a pop up?)?

----------


## ruyle

> The picture enlarges for me  Do you maybe have popups blocked? (maybe it's treated as a pop up?)?


No, dumkin Bill didn't click to enlarge the window  :Opps:  The first click has
it the same size....woops. BTW, nice cropping job, the squarish picture
looks like you took it with a medium format camera  :Cool:  

Bill

----------


## Piscesgirl

> BTW, nice cropping job, the squarish picture 
> looks like you took it with a medium format camera


  :Smile:  Thank you  :Smile:  Not sure what a medium format camera is but it's nice to look like one knows what they are doing every now and then (and photography is a foreign language to me ... I just try my best to aim and shoot!).

----------


## Piscesgirl

Another Baby update! He's getting so pretty! 

Clickable images again:

----------


## ruyle

Deborah,
I think it's too late, you've gotten the killy-bug! I just got the eggs 2 days
ago, can't wait for them to hatch!

Bill

----------


## Piscesgirl

Hehe! Can't help it that Baby is so cute -- and he stays where I can see him (Papa doesn't). He seems to be hanging out with the younger, slimmer female a lot, now. She also stays in view. 







> I just got the eggs 2 days 
> ago, can't wait for them to hatch!


Please keep me updated! Can't wait to see pictures of them eventually  :Smile:

----------


## Piscesgirl

Well, Baby's tail has a tear  :Sad:  I guess he's beginning to spar with Papa. I hope they don't get into it too bad. 

Baby is quite the little piggy -- when there is food he's the first one there and he eats til his belly is slightly bulging! He's still maintaining his more social personality and stays where I can see him, mostly - which I'm happy about  :Smile:

----------


## ruyle

I'm getting damn envious!  :Laughing:  Mine are due to hatch around about the
20th  :Wink:  

Bill

----------


## Piscesgirl

> I'm getting damn envious! Mine are due to hatch around about the 
> 20th


That's not too long! I hope you get a good bunch of fry  :Smile:

----------


## ruyle

> That's not too long! I hope you get a good bunch of fry


Thanks, Deborah, I'm keeping my fingers crossed!  :Smile:  

Bill

----------


## Piscesgirl

More updates of Baby! His tail appears better. He stayed very still for me, but my hands won't stay still...  :Mad:  

Clickable images, again:

----------


## whuntley

I, too, lack a steady hand, Deborah. It is particularly awful with a tiny digital camera with no weight or inertia to resist the shaking.

Unfortunately, a tripod is out of the question when you are shooting targets of opportunity in a big tank.

My partial solution was to get a camera with an Image-Stabilized lens. I'm still learning to use my Canon S1 IS, but the 10X zoom would be utterly worthless without the stabilizing feature. It is truly eerie to see how still things get through the viewfinder when the IS feature is turned on!

Mine was lightly used, but like brand new, still in the original box with all the goodies plus a nice camera bag for US$220. It even had a 100% money-back return privilege! [The seller will only get it back when he pries it from my cold dead fingers!  :Very Happy: ]

Despite the IS, I have taken gobs of worthless, blurry pics while learning to use it. When I get better, I'll go back to putting some in my gallery space. Maybe I will show you some of Kho's _E. singa_, all six of whom are growing nicely and looking prettier by the day. [Pulling eggs and getting really tiny babies, too.]

Cheers,

Wright

----------


## Piscesgirl

I'll have to look into that stabilizing lens, Wright -- sounds like just what I need. Unfortunately, I had to buy a new push mower today -- my other one died  :Sad:  Friend tried to fix it but thinks the ignition wire burned out. Not something I can put off being I have about 3 cleared acres (riding mower for most except fenced dog yard where riding mower won't go through) and the grass seems to grow more than an inch a day (I kid you not!). 




> Maybe I will show you some of Kho's E. singa, all six of whom are growing nicely and looking prettier by the day. [Pulling eggs and getting really tiny babies, too.]


Yes -- please post them! Will be nice to see  :Smile:

----------


## ruyle

Well, Deborah,
I guess I'll have to comfort myself with your pictures: the eggs from Japan
were a no-go for hatching  :Sad:  After poring over the peat for close to an
hour using magnification, I found no intact eggs, zip. Talking to another
forumer, he hasn't had much luck from this breeder, either. It's always
a gamble with eggs sent from afar....

Bill

----------


## whuntley

Bill

The guy who used to run the _walkeri_ GH2 program for KCC is just across the border in GA from you. I'd bet David Ramsey still has a surplus of fish and eggs if you want premium stock of this species. E-mail at [email protected]. Tell him I said to give you some fish or eggs. and to recruit you to a 2-year commitment to keep them going for KCC.  :Very Happy: 

David lives in Lawrenceville GA, I think.

Cheers

Wright

----------


## ruyle

Wright,
I'll email him, thanks!  :Smile:  

Bill

----------


## whuntley

Deborah,

They are too expensive to compare with your mower problem, but here's a look at some digicams with IS.

http://www.digicamhelp.com/digital-c...stabilization/

My Canon is the model just replaced by the S2 (in the upper right corner). That's partly why I could get it for $200. 3.2 MP gives me all the pixels I need, as long as I still am taking blurry pictures.  :Very Happy: 

The new Sony DSCH1 looks interesting. Unfortunately, you are stuck with Memory Stick (the digicam memory equivalent of Beta Max VCR tapes).

Read the reviews if you get interested, and then haunt e-bay until you find one with a very badly-written title, so almost no one bids (which is what I did).  :Wink: 

Wright

----------


## Piscesgirl

Sorry about your eggs, Bill  :Sad:  D.Ramsey is where my killies came from. I don't know if he was actually at the auction or just sent the fish...

I'll check out those cameras...

----------


## Piscesgirl

Baby update! He is the friendliest fish I have  :Smile:  I guess he knows where his food comes from.

----------


## ruyle

Deborah,
"Baby" is starting to look really grownup, now  :Wink:  Admit it, you're hooked on
killies!  :Laughing:  

Bill

----------


## Piscesgirl

He does look grown up now  :Crying:   :Crying:  But, he's less colorful than his Papa. I think that may be because Papa is the dominant male?

I'll admit I really like Baby and the fact that I can keep Killies in smaller tanks -- and how friendly Baby is. The females really aren't afraid of me, either, but Baby actually usually will come to face me if I stare into the tank. I just wish that whole peat thing wasn't so complicated  :Smile:

----------


## ruyle

Deborah, thought I'd post a few pics of the fish David Ramsey sent me:





Wright tells me these are from the original stock that he had!  :Cool: 

I'm using a Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ1 and need to get my external flash
hooked up and Paint Shop Pro! The cam sports a Leica 12x zoom lens and
right now I'm shooting in Simple Mode (beginners).

Bill

----------


## RonWill

> Wright tells me these are from the original stock that he had!


 Bill, whose original stock?... Wright's or David's?

The color and markings on the male looks good. Does the female exhibit any of those?

PS: For the DMC-FZ1, while in macro mode, see if you can zoom in and note the minimum focussing distance. Then zoom back to 'standard' or 'wide' and check the distance again. I suspect the 'wide' focal length will get in closer. Is the 12x zoom optical or digital? (Maybe we should discuss this further in the other thread  :Wink:  )

----------


## ruyle

Hi Ron,
That is optical, equivalent to a 35-420mm telephoto lens on a 35mmSLR.
Tomorrow morning I'm using macro mode (been reading today). Macro
mode can get as close as 5cm from the subject! I got this cam on ebay for $176.06, delivered, very pleased with it!

This walkeri is originally from Wright, who gave it to Dave.  :Wink:  

Bill

----------


## Piscesgirl

Cool Bill! Those must be related to my killies! My fish send their greetings to their relatives in Alabama!  :Smile:

----------


## whuntley

Deborah,

David Ramsey took over responsibility for the GH2s (and eventually all Fp.) as the core species coordinator for KCC when I moved on to "rule" the Fp. and then the SAA rescue groups. The species went through two major genetic bottlenecks while I had them.

All the fish in KCC were the original 6 I got from Roger Langton. They were nearly extinct in the American hobby at that time (but I believe -- hope -- other stock has been found and introduced, since then).

I had given stock to two other BAKA breeders who had health problems at the same time and lost all their fish. Back again to what I had in my fishroom.  :Sad:  [Down to about 25 individuals, at that time] I used the net to get a more-widespread breeder base, to avoid a repeat of that experience. That's when David got "volunteered."

David spread them further and used the internet to coordinate an even wider breeder base, so they are, again, widespread in the hobby and doing well. Go back to some of the pictures in Scheel's books to see how perfectly the present stock matches the old wild fish. I think David has moved on but left the GH2s in the capable hands of one of his breeders.

The KCC program has done a superb job of keeping as many wild genes as possible. We refused to breed to outsized or unusually-colored stock, and gang-spawned and swapped stock to keep a good broad base. The original fish were remarkably free of variability, which helped. It is obvious to the mathematically-inclined that such small populations cannot keep all the wild genes one might like. True species preservation is the province of museums and government projects in most places, where thousands of fish must be kept to avoid serious gene loss.

I hope that explains the cryptic remarks. Probably most GH2s in the US hobby are descended from those original six I got from Roger L. about 10-12 years ago. We refused to cross with some European imports, as they apparently had been selected for much greater size. The GH2/74 location is still available in Europe, but may be a bit less like the wild fish than ours. 

Wright

----------


## Piscesgirl

This is what the tank looks like after a water change and trim today. I'm trying to create a 'foreground' but also a separate area on the left for Baby. Papa usually chases him to the left side so I figured if I increase the plants as a sort of border that would give him his own space (and then some cleared space farther to the left). I think I need a few more females at least so maybe one or two can keep Baby company over on his side. 

The smallest female appears to have some sort of a swim bladder problem as she's lost her bouyancy. She can still move around if she exerts a lot of effort, but mostly uses the plants to get around -- she hops from plant to plant and stays at the top. She still has a lot of vigor, though, so I'm leaving her in the tank (I had thought of removing her). I've left the right side of the tank very jungle like so she has plenty of plants to 'climb' up with. 

Here's Papa killi.

----------


## ruyle

Deborah, that's your 20 gallon long? Nice tank! This Wednesday I remove
the pair from the container and check for eggs.  :Wink:  

Bill

----------


## Piscesgirl

Thanks! yep, that's my 20 long.  :Smile:  I'll probably move that clay pot to the right under the jungle and plant more marselia where the pot is so there can be a clearing for Baby as well as one large one in the middle. The pot just has some peat in it to darken the water a tad. There is Onyx sand in that tank, so it's my 'hardest' water tank.

*hopes Bill finds lots of eggs*

----------


## Piscesgirl

Here's my 20 gallon again after another water change and some more clearing out/trimming of the plants, today. You can just spot Baby swimming by too.  :Smile:

----------


## ruyle

Looking good, Deborah! As a comparative, I too, changed 3 tanks today
and here's a pic that turned out OK:



See, we both change water but yours looks so much nicer!  :Wink:  Tried to
get some pics of my Kutunze but they were shy today. Got some eggs
on peat, too! Be at least a month or so before I can hatch them out.

Bill

----------


## Piscesgirl

Is that screen in the back for a moss wall? My tank only looks nice because of the co2. The answer to life is co2! And, I worry sometimes that it will be too much co2 and harm them too...so it's a two edged sword (DIY co2 in that tank so it fluctuates). 

Is it a whole month that the eggs are dormant before wetting? Congrats on the eggs! 

I've ordered a cannister filter for this tank -- so far it's been filterless -- but since I want a few more females to keep Baby company, I figured I better put a filter in there.

----------


## ruyle

Deborah,
The screen is on the outside of the tank to cover up power cords, airlines.
I use Excel, but it doesn't do what CO2 can, obviously. I'm only using
two 13w cf lights in a 15, a little underpowered. It takes at least 4 weeks
in the peat (Dave Ramsey says 6) before you can wet down the peat to
see what you have.

Bill

----------


## ruyle

Deborah, I decided to remove the screens from off the back of my tanks.
Got tired of looking at them in photos! So here is one tank:



The lighting of the 7 gallon tank is by Philips daylight 40watt incandescent.

Photos taken by Sony DKC-FP3 are just cropped, nothing else.

Bill

I think it looks better this way.

----------


## Piscesgirl

Looks nice, Bill -- especially since you aren't using Co2. I think the plants (and fish) look healthy. Have you thought of putting a fluorescent over the 7 gallon? Less energy for one thing  :Smile:

----------


## stormhawk

Bill, the walkeris are looking real nice.  ::smt023:

----------


## ruyle

Deborah, Jian Yang,
Thanks for your comments. Yes, on this tank I don't even use Excel. I
use the 40w incandescent 4-6 hours a day (tank is near north window.)
No filter, either, so I'm saving some energy there.  :Wink:  

In a couple of weeks I'm going to dunk the peat and see if I can hatch
some babies!

Bill

----------


## ruyle

> Have you thought of putting a fluorescent over the 7 gallon? Less energy for one thing


Deborah, I ran a test tonight and found the following: it takes almost the
same amount of energy to turn on a fluorescent light as it does an
incandescent one  :Laughing:  

I like the natural look it gives the tank. I took those pics at night with just
the flash on the camera and the 40w "Real" daylight Philips bulb over the
tank. Compare the look of it to yours and my pics that have fluorescent
lighting. Granted, it's not efficient, but the bulbs are less than $2 apiece
at Home Depot. And yes, I'll probably place a 13w over it eventually, just
not in a hurry.  :Wink:  

Bill

----------


## Piscesgirl

Here is the tank now...I've done some more clearing out. Baby seems a bit depressed now in his corner. I really need to get him some females just to keep him company. 




> Deborah, I ran a test tonight and found the following: it takes almost the 
> same amount of energy to turn on a fluorescent light as it does an 
> incandescent one


Funny, Bill!!!!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  [/url]

----------


## Piscesgirl

and here's Baby

----------


## stormhawk

Awww.. baby's all grown up now. He's looking real nice.  :Wink:

----------


## Piscesgirl

> Awww.. baby's all grown up now


 sniff sniff yep sniff sniff 








> He's looking real nice.


  :Very Happy:  Thanks Jianyang  :Very Happy:  I only hope I can find some females for him. I'm debating how I can get some. I can't send any more packages U.S. postal service as someone is stealing from my mailbox now. I had a painting made of Baby, and it was stolen. I ended up getting another one, which I just got back from the framing place today  :Smile:  It's more an idealised version done by an amateur, but it's nice still the same.  :Smile:

----------


## stormhawk

Oh boy, you got a thief stealing your mail? Darn, I think you probably need to get them dogs to guard the mail box.  :Twisted Evil:  

I saw some pairs up for auction on AB from David Ramsey. I think Bill's fish were from him too. Try FedEx if USPS doesn't work for you. Or alternatively, put up a request via Killietrader or perhaps even Killitalk and maybe you might get some helpful folks.

----------


## ruyle

Deborah,
Let me check with Dave and see if he can't send you 2 females. I just
dunked the peat last night and haven't seen anything yet....I do have
3 Mundemba fry, though! Got one lousy pic of the largest one, didn't feel
like posting it.

Bill

----------


## whuntley

> Deborah,
> simple 80 character sig line under construction
> Bill


How is one s'posed to bloviate with 80 measly characters?

Wright

----------


## ruyle

> How is one s'posed to bloviate with 80 measly characters?
> 
> Wright


With a very tight economy of words!  :Laughing:  we're talking laconic, terse, if you will....

I think there are some oblovious powers at work here.....

Bill

----------


## Piscesgirl

Well my mailbox is on the main road, around a V type bend -- not seen by anyone and surrounded by woods. The perfect place for criminals  :Sad:  I bought a lockable one, but I need a friend to come help me set it up. Also, then packages won't go in the little slot. I told the post man to hold my packages from now on, but can't guarantee that he'll remember. I've seen them rubberbanded on mail box doors before....  :Confused:  Have I ever told you all how much I hate all criminals???  :Evil:  

Fed Ex can't find my house unless they want to -- which means only Fed Ex ground who isn't on a time limit. I've been told they don't believe coming out this far is worth their time. Next day air can take up to two weeks this way, with them always saying they need directions to my place and can't find me. I may try sending them to my very nice friend's husband's work as my workplace doesn't allow personal packages/mail.

I may try the Killi mail list but last time I tried I got no responses. But then, I forgot to use my real name....  :Confused:

----------


## ruyle

Deborah, if I have Dave send you 2 females, it will have to be sent to
*a* place of work. I'm not going to have him possibly waste them by
sending to your home. Just PM me *a* work address. Had to edit this...

Bill

----------


## ruyle

> I may try sending them to my very nice friend's husband's work as my workplace doesn't allow personal packages/mail.


Your workplace sux, just had to say it...

Bill

----------


## Piscesgirl

> Your workplace sux, just had to say it...


shhhhh *looks around in case anyone is listening* that rule indeed is stupid. At my last workplace, I was in charge of the mailroom in an organization approximately the same size as my current employer, and we didnt' have a problem with personal mail. It did not take that much time. At that time I had all my big mail sent to work. Unfortunately, I just couldn't take the hour commute each way. Too tiring and too much gas. 

I sent you a PM Bill -- thanks for offering to help!

----------


## ruyle

Deborah,
Not being able to receive mail at work, when you're single, nobody at
home to receive it, is a quality-of-life issue. You can tell that hosed-up
hospital, clinic, whatever, I said so  :Laughing:  

Bill

----------


## Piscesgirl

Got the 2 females today (and one male), and they sure seem small compared to mine. I guess that's probably attributable to the 20 gallon they have to themselves.

Here's a female and Papa:

----------


## ruyle

Yeah, papa almost looks like the "mother ship." but she'll grow some,
don't worry  :Wink:  Is Deborah thinking about breeding these?  :Smile:  

Bill

----------


## Piscesgirl

I'm not planning on breeding them per se -- I'm sure the eggs will get eaten as they probably have been (all except for Baby). Plus, I will then have lots of fish I will have to find homes for....and I'm a worrier about all that. Although a few more females still would be nice.

----------


## stormhawk

Deb, it would be better if you fattened up the females before returning them to the main tank.  :Very Happy:  

She looks a little on the skinny side but heavy feedings with live foods should fill her up nicely.  :Wink:

----------


## Piscesgirl

Yea she is a bit on the skinny side (if I posted a picture of my 'fat' female, you would probably think this new one was only bones!). I don't feed live foods, though. It's not something I can do. I do feed frozen foods though, and they seemed hungry even just a bit after acclimation. I feed flake food in the morning and frozen at night.

----------

